# Manganese and its future price



## tradernor (27 May 2014)

There were many expectations for manganese a couple of years ago thanks to its increasing use in the batteries. It seems to me that this initial rush has faded a lot since then and the manganese price has not benefited at all finally. Ideas?


----------



## tradernor (28 May 2014)

I own some OMH.AX and its stock price is closely related to manganese. But OMH's NR do not provide much insight about manganese.


----------

